# Aussie newbie info wanted



## mlv (8 June 2008)

Hi everyone,
I have been trading the US markets for a couple of years now, stocks and options. I have now taken a few Finsia courses and read some books about the Australian market, and would like to do some more trading here. What I am looking for is where people get their info from(aside form newspapers and magazines). For example, in the US, I look at 
Marketwatch.com
Drudgereport.com
Stockcharts.com
cnbc.com
yahoofinance
cnn
and these give me some good up to date info.

Also, in the US I have been learning how to trade options with my Thinkor Swim account there - live data, lots of extras, live options prices too, really the works, and only 1.50 $ US per option trade per contract. No extra fees, except opening balance min of 3000 or so.
Is there anything out there here in Australia with low commisions that I can practice on? I have a commsec account, but compared with my thinkorswim account, it is very, very basic. I have done some papertrading, but the real thing with small sums and small commisions would be the next step.


Any thoughts are appreciated. Thanks, MLV


----------

